# Lastnight Vodafone internet connection v bad for certain sites. What was happening?



## roker (27 May 2011)

To Administrator, How is increase in network speed not related to IT threads? You closed thread, where should it be located? 

I also have a problem that together with this increased speed I intermittently cannot open up Askaboutmoney and facebook etc, but other forums and Youtube work fine, can anyone please let me know what is happening



roker said:


> Last  night my internet was very unpredictable, some links would not work at  all, I could not get any of the speedtests to work to check if it was  the network, so instead of messing my system up I waited until today,  and it works brilliantly. Not only that I find that the speed has more  than doubled to 6.8mbs, I must give full credit to Vodafone, my ISP,  lets hope it stays like this, were they doing something last night?


----------



## Leo (27 May 2011)

Roker, your post was specifically related to single service provider, Vodafone. As such, it belongs in the Phone, Broadband and TV Service Providers forum. The Service Providers piece is highlighted in red to try make that stand out. 

I've moved this one, but note Mods are all voluntary and don't have time to move all incorrectly posted threads to where they should have been posted.
Leo


----------



## roker (27 May 2011)

Thanks Leo. If someone can help I still need help on my network being selective


----------



## jhegarty (27 May 2011)

I had the same issue with Vodafone home BB last night.


Working fine again now.


----------



## ajapale (27 May 2011)

Ive inserted a quote from your locked thread and Ive reworked your title to reflect your problem more accurately. Let me know if this is ok.

I appreciate your frustration having worked with an internet service that was very bad and selective at times and absolutely brilliant at other times. It was a very frustrating time: was it the isp, was it my wifi, was it virus or other malware, was it malfunctioning anti virus software, was I contending with gamers orther heavy users, was there internal / external signal interference, was there dns problems? 

I got a new laptop, router and upgraded my isp package and the problems resolved themselves but I never got to the root cause of the intermittent selective nature of the problem.

aj
mod


----------



## roker (27 May 2011)

It went selective again today (lost askaboutmoney) and then OK again, its nothing that I am doing, if more people can report this problem like Jhegarty, we are at least getting somewhere and we know it is the network

How many people have messed up their settings trying to fix a fault that they do not have?, if only the ISPs could be honest with us.


----------



## onlineprint (27 May 2011)

I have Broadband with Eircom and it went slow last night, having checked my router I  noticed there was a lot of traffic going thru but not more than normal, I feel there was a upgrade of some kind done by some of the ISPs


----------

